# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Ore cfare behet me kete policin greke

## kafe_konjak

Sapo u hodha nje sy gazetave tona dhe cte shoh.

((Policia greke ushtron dhune ndaj shqiptareve))

((Tre shqiptare ankohen se eshte ushtruar dhune ndaj tyre 
nga policia greke))

Cfare behet a kemi shtet ne qeverri cfar dreqin kemi.

A kemi institucione atje qe emigrantet te shprehin problemet 
etyre, dike qe te mbroj vellezerit tane.
Hej jemi ne prag te vitit 2004 dhe ata vazhdojne te ushtrojne dhune kjo eshte absurde.

Cfare bene qeverria jone ku eshte fle ?????????????????

I HATE THEM

----------


## kolombi

Racizmi i grekeve ne pergjithesi dhe jo vetem dhuna e organeve te rendit grek ndaj shqiptareve ka marre permasa  qe kalojne cakun e miresise te se drejtave njerezore.

Vec i dashur mik ke gjetur vendin e gabuar per hapjen e nje teme te tille qe shume here eshte diskutuar ketu.

----------

